

Ask HN: Resources to learn more about cryptography - wwortiz

I really don't know anything about cryptography and I am rather curious about it, I don't mind math and mathematical concepts but I would like to start learning from the ground up, perhaps just resources about using cryptography are available.<p>But I'm open for any suggestions.
======
bry
I really enjoyed this book:

"Crypto: How the Code Rebels Beat the Government Saving Privacy in the Digital
Age"

[http://www.amazon.com/Crypto-Rebels-Government-Privacy-
Digit...](http://www.amazon.com/Crypto-Rebels-Government-Privacy-
Digital/dp/0140244328/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280447492&sr=1-1)

Doesn't really teach crypto methods, but it gives a solid (and interesting)
lesson about the history and thinking behind cryptology. A good read even if
you're not a developer, IMHO

------
mattyb
'Cryptography Engineering' by Ferguson & Schneier is the best.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html?pd=1&a=0470474246](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html?pd=1&a=0470474246)

^ I got that link using my BlacbBerry, apologies if it's the mobile version.

------
quadhome
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Books_on_cryptography> has an excellent set of
recommendations.

------
pinksoda
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptography>

Tons of good information on that page. Scroll down to the bottom and check out
some of the "See Also" links.

